# A 200sx make over!



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

UPDATED PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!! :fluffy: 

CHECK IT OUT



http://sentraorg.mail.everyone.net/...&pn=2&noInline=0&folder=INBOX/lady200 014.jpg
I am having the interrior of my 96 200sx completely riped out and all new put back in, These are the 'NOW" italian leather reupholstered stock seats. 





this is the car

http://www.cardomain.com/id/lady200

I get her back this weekend. I will post pics this sunday!!

To give you an idea of what is being done:
new black carpet
all seats are italian leather w/ 200sx in purple stiched
black high quality vynal head liner w/ the sun visors the same
c/f door inserts (black)
the rear deck lid where the break light is is black vynal
I am getting the piece on the trunk where the nissan symbol is, carbon fiber
a died sun shade in black
jdm Power, folding mirriors

can't wait!!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Zman125 (Oct 3, 2002)

if you dont' mind me asking about how much is all this costing you. I have wanted to get my inteior re-done forever..and just wondering about how much it's going to cost me. Thanks


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

damn. looks like you know what you are doing. good job


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

Zman125 said:


> if you dont' mind me asking about how much is all this costing you. I have wanted to get my inteior re-done forever..and just wondering about how much it's going to cost me. Thanks


I am getting this all done for $1800.00. Well its a little less that that, The reason its so cheap, is because the guy I am getting this done through, I'm sponsering him. The Carbon fiber piece, on the other hand is being done through a frind of mine who does custon steros. That's going to cost me no more that $100.00.


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> damn. looks like you know what you are doing. good job


I just wanted to say I have been admiring your car for a while, When I was deciding on which kit to get , you car , as being black looked so good! I just got the one on my car at a hell of a good deal from a friend!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

LADY200 said:


> I just wanted to say I have been admiring your car for a while, When I was deciding on which kit to get , you car , as being black looked so good! I just got the one on my car at a hell of a good deal from a friend!




Stop, you're making Tommy blush..


I was checking out your car domain site and saw that you have a black OEM front bumper for sale. Is it Black? Also wondering if you have the fog lights and wires/harness. Let me know about that. And oh, very nice B14. Check mine out if you haven't. :thumbup:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice B14
Sounds like you are doing some cool new stuff.
I can't wait to check out the new pics.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

nice looking ride. if you didn't want to go with a full kit, the stock se-r skirts go well with the gtr front. i'm the only i know of that has that combo right now


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

Well I got her back pics will be up this week, she looks _so good_. It smells like a new car!!



I am going to get the rest of the kit, Hopefully b4 I start college! But who knows, I am getting the windows tinted in june. 
Yes... I do have the hood,bumper (front). 

let me know!!

ami :thumbup:


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Nice ride can't wait to see the pics. Good Luck with it.


----------



## kamikazekev (Apr 28, 2003)

u said u did the 98 taillight swap..well do u still have the stock taillights im needing the driver side outer tailight


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

kamikazekev said:


> u said u did the 98 taillight swap..well do u still have the stock taillights im needing the driver side outer tailight


 Im sorry I sold them awhile ago!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

kamikazekev said:


> u said u did the 98 taillight swap..well do u still have the stock taillights im needing the driver side outer tailight


i can get you one. my local junkyard has both 200sx'x and sentras. pm me if you need one


----------



## kamikazekev (Apr 28, 2003)

yea i need the driverside bubble lense,,,95-97 get me a price,,and if its worth it,,you could buy it and i will just buy from you..thankz


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

Nice, I really like the spoiler you have on there, more than the stock spoiler. I looks very good, especially with the drop.


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Man, I wish I had leather.


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

bump


----------

